# Who is eBay's biggest rival - in membership?



## vlc

Who is eBay's biggest rival - in membership? 

I must say, I’ve recently come across a case where an ebayer, and a pal of mine, who downgraded because they didn’t post quickly enough, even though that was only because they were rushed to hospital for days recovering, an also couldn’t carry anything since leaving it !

So I wonder is there a better eBay rival site out there, but one that has a big bunch of members, so as to make it worth their while listing stuff there?
Overall I think eBay’s got a real attitude problem.
Its like its being run by a neo-Nazi party!
I just thought I recommend a better place to him when he's well enough to restart mailing out items


----------



## tremmor

http://craigslist.org/
in the states. At least you can set up perimeters like willing to drive 20 mi's and look at it. Ive sold compressors and tools etc. vibrating drills for concrete etc.


----------



## PohTayToez

I would have to say that eBay is just about my least favorite company in existence. 

Over the years their customer support has went from bad to worse while their fees have only risen.  It seems every couple of years they raise them but somehow try and spin it as if they're making things better for their customers. 

Them there is PayPal, which likes to place reserves on accounts for arbitrary reasons, with the real goal to be to simply hold a larger portion of it's customer's funds and collect interest.  That is if they don't decide to freeze the account which they've done numerous times to high profile people and even charities, not to mention countless everyday customers.

Anyway, to answer your question eBay doesn't really have any competition, which is why they get away with this.  There used to be big competing auction sites but eBay ran them all out of business years ago.  Sure there are newer auction sites but none of them come even close to competing on eBay's level.  I've waited years hoping some big company would try to compete again but I don't think it's going to happen.  No one wants to take on the liability and customer service nightmare that would come from a site where you allow anyone to sell just about anything.


----------



## linkin

Ebay takes a cut. Ebay charges fees, takes tax. Paypal then charge you fees and make interest while withholding your money, demanding credit card verification, photo id and proof of address.

I say **** em.


----------



## dark_angel

gumtree seems to be taking a bit here at least. Its like a trading post site. I've sold a number of things there. Best part is it is free but the side effect of that is it is getting a bit of spammers now.


----------



## ian

despite all of the complaints, despite all of the touted rivals to ebay, in Australia at least, there really is no serious competition to ebay.


----------



## vlc

as an update, i did join ebid.net, an their system is quite good, tho there forum isnt 

i may try tho gumtree as ive only sold 1 item in ebid in about 4 months.

then again my sale stuff isnt that great i admit.


----------



## jamesd1981

I use gumtree a lot and it`s great to sell things quick and for free, but the problem is it is used by time wasters looking for a kick.

I am not talking about pesky but harmless spammers, i mean nasty malicious people, who arrange appointments knowing they are not going to turn up, and texting or emailing you with seemingly endless lists of questions.

Then there is the useless gumtree staff, who don`t seem to care about spammers and nonsense ads, when you report an ad they do nothing at all.


----------



## spirit

Over here in Britain Amazon is very popular. It's usually cheaper than eBay so if I need something I usually go to Amazon first unless I want something old or secondhand in which case eBay is my friend. Amazon's customer support is also better than eBay's.


----------



## Geoff

eBay takes 9% of the final sale price up to $100, and then PayPal takes 2.9% on top of that.  I avoid eBay whenever possible.


----------



## cabinfever1977

I use this site: http://www.listia.com/signup/131469
its a auction site,where you auction items and get credits and shipping if you need it,
then you save up the credits you get and bid on other stuff,its a great site,i auction off coke rewards points and get lots of credits and win computer stuff with free shipping,i won a scanner,a harddrive,a video card and much much more.


----------



## vlc

...as an update, i did manage to sell something on EBID  

ie- http://uk.ebid.net/

i looked into amazons site also, but they charge a minimum flat fee for multiple item listings - but which totals a real big amount !!!


----------



## noahre86

Personally I think Amazon


----------

